# CVS To Stop Selling Tobacco



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

CVS plans to totally stop selling tobacco by October.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/02/05/health/cvs-cigarettes/


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

They probably cost a fortune there anyways compared to smoke shops. Back when I smoked I knew the places that had cheap smokes and I don't remember CVS being one of them. It always seemed odd for a pharmacy to sell them anyway. No great loss here.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

JH1983 said:


> They probably cost a fortune there anyways compared to smoke shops. Back when I smoked I knew the places that had cheap smokes and I don't remember CVS being one of them. It always seemed odd for a pharmacy to sell them anyway. No great loss here.


Yeah I agree, basically the CEO said tobacco doesn't mix with what the company is trying to do. It may be a trend in the future.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Lacking Serotonin said:


> Yeah I agree, basically the CEO said tobacco doesn't mix with what the company is trying to do. It may be a trend in the future.


It's kind of a stand-up thing for them to do really, they will undoubtedly lose tons of revenue from it. I'm sure it's part of some PR campaign to make it look like CVS cares for the people or something. They are an evil, soulless, profit-driven corporation after all.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> It's kind of a stand-up thing for them to do really, they will undoubtedly lose tons of revenue from it. I'm sure it's part of some PR campaign to make it look like CVS cares for the people or something. *They are an evil, soulless, profit-driven corporation after all.*


Show me one that isn't.

The tactic is probably to move in the pharmacy direction. It really doesn't bode well for a company's reputation when they advertise themselves as a pharmacy but sell cigarettes. It's a pretty smart PR move, and the timing isn't a coincidence.

With the passing of the ACA, more Americans are going to buying prescriptions. CVS is attempting to cash in on this new market and specialize themselves further. I suspect the route they're attempting to go on is towards a health store not unlike GNC. They already possess the infrastructure to make the shift, and with in house pharmacies they stand an easy chance to roll over their competition.

In short, rather than trying to be an all-in-one (convenience store, grocery, and pharmacy), they're going to slim down and specialize. It was a mistake to head that direction to begin with.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> Show me one that isn't.


There are none. It's the nature of the beast.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

My mom likes CVS. I will do my best to influence her not to shop there anymore.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> The tactic is probably to move in the pharmacy direction. It really doesn't bode well for a company's reputation when they advertise themselves as a pharmacy but sell cigarettes. It's a pretty smart PR move, and the timing isn't a coincidence.
> 
> With the passing of the ACA, more Americans are going to buying prescriptions. CVS is attempting to cash in on this new market and specialize themselves further. I suspect the route they're attempting to go on is towards a health store not unlike GNC. They already possess the infrastructure to make the shift, and with in house pharmacies they stand an easy chance to roll over their competition.
> 
> In short, rather than trying to be an all-in-one (convenience store, grocery, and pharmacy), they're going to slim down and specialize. It was a mistake to head that direction to begin with.


It is a smart move, picking a specific role and doing it well. Trying to compete with the real all-in-one (Wal-Mart) is pretty much impossible at this point. If they make themselves out to be the best pharmacy/health store they could cater to the people who look for that rather than the convenience of getting everything at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

It's absurd that a pharmacy would be selling cigarettes anyway. But then again, you guys have pharmacies within grocery stores, so I guess I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Good.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

One would think that drugstores are supposed to improve health :lol.

Other drugstores will have it.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

I am happy to see CVS for taking one step to make American totally smoke-free. We need to ensure other chains follow suit. I am applauded by the amount of tobacco advertising in store and products available. As a Non Smoker, I would like to see states offer more support and advice to smokers with patches and medication rather than the big tobacco pushing the so called safe ECigs


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

So glad to see a major chain in the USA make progress to make America Smoke free. There also need to be a permanent ban on smokeless tobacco. 
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/02/05/cvs-caremark-tobacco/5220479/


----------



## So Tactless (Feb 5, 2014)

Walgreens should stop selling it too.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I hate people. I really do.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I hate people. I really do.


Do you smoke? I'm curious as to why it upsets you.


----------



## red3002 (Sep 11, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> Do you smoke? I'm curious as to why it upsets you.


You don't have to smoke for it to upset you.

I don't buy tobacco products, and if I ever did I would not buy tobacco from CVS because of the price. This does not effect me at all.

But the choice is a statement to me that I should not smoke. They are saying that they won't sell something to me because they believe I should not do it.

I should take my business elsewhere if I want to buy something for myself? Is that what you want me to do CVS? Ok, I will.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

red3002 said:


> You don't have to smoke for it to upset you.
> 
> I don't buy tobacco products, and if I ever did I would not buy tobacco from CVS because of the price. This does not effect me at all.
> 
> ...


I assumed that could be one of the reasons. I could see why smokers might be more upset, though, because it directly affects them.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't like CVS cigarettes... they taste like ozone killing hair spray...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Sacrieur said:


> Show me one that isn't.


Humana 

They do so much charity it always blows me away when I find out a new thing that they do. There are lots of other corporations that do charity as well.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

I never smoked tobacco but I see this as great move to a smoke free america. I hope Walgreesn follow suit. The only places people are allowed to buy tobacco products are gas stations. that it. I am glad I dont smoke but the increase in tobacco products is very worrying especially for a guy like me who is looking for a women who never used tobacco.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

If somebody is going into a pharmacy to buy cigarettes, it's probably on a whim while ironically buying cough medicine.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

JH1983 said:


> It is a smart move, picking a specific role and doing it well. Trying to compete with the real all-in-one (Wal-Mart) is pretty much impossible at this point. If they make themselves out to be the best pharmacy/health store they could cater to the people who look for that rather than the convenience of getting everything at Wal-Mart.


CVS CareMark is the 2nd largest chain after Walgreens. Hopefully Walgreens will follow suit. As in the UK, the only place you can ever bought tobacco products in gas stations that it. Boots (UK version of WalGreens / Eckerd) do not sell any beer. liquor or tobacco. That how it should be in the states also. The most trouble thing is that WalMart will still sell tobacco products. They have it displayed at kid level. Why all chains stop sell tobacco products and just allow gas stations to sell them. States can also provide better help for smokers to quit. Im a non smoker and never used tobacco products, but I dont states giving free 30 day supply of medication to reduce the cravings that come with nicotine addiction.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I thought that was a news network


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I think it's a smart move in terms of business (a pharmacy selling cigarettes is pretty hypocritical, after all). I may also hold some bias due to my hatred for the popularity tobacco products, and products that pollute/clutter the environment and adversely affect the general population's health in general.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> One would think that drugstores are supposed to improve health :lol.
> 
> Other drugstores will have it.


CVS is expected to lose 2% of their business, approximately 2 billion, but they're supposed to start selling smoking cessation devices in tobacco's place.


----------



## Lokis Whispers (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't think it has much to do with values as it does with their bottom line. Cigarette smoking is sharply declining in America while the price of cigarettes is rising. Most people who do still smoke are switching over to e-cigs. Among people who smoke regular cigarettes, stores attempt to target the heavy smokers, who make up way more of their revenue than your average social smoker. While a social smoker might buy their cigs at a pharmacy, a heavy smoker isn't going to be the kind of person who cares much about their health and thus doesn't go to pharmacies much in the first place.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lacking Serotonin said:


> CVS is expected to lose 2% of their business, approximately 2 billion, but they're supposed to start selling smoking cessation devices in tobacco's place.


The electronic cigarettes look interesting. If they make them without nicotine and use the vapor thing, that would be cool. I could buy one and make myself look like a smoker when I am not :lol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Lokis Whispers said:


> I don't think it has much to do with values as it does with their bottom line. Cigarette smoking is sharply declining in America while the price of cigarettes is rising. Most people who do still smoke are switching over to e-cigs. Among people who smoke regular cigarettes, stores attempt to target the heavy smokers, who make up way more of their revenue than your average social smoker. While a social smoker might buy their cigs at a pharmacy, a heavy smoker isn't going to be the kind of person who cares much about their health and thus doesn't go to pharmacies much in the first place.


 Well, when I used to smoke, I used to buy my cigarettes at the smoke shop but I did still go to places like CVS when I needed something I knew they sell there and it was on the way. Because I didn't have any reason to deprive them of my business. CVS isn't all about health. There are plenty of things you can buy there that you can buy almost anywhere. Things like toothpaste, soap, shampoo, razors and so on. Even if you don't care about your health, you're going to buy shaving cream.

I'll be buying my shaving cream anywhere but CVS. It won't make much of an impact but I'll stop shopping there anyway. I don't use their pharmacy and anything else they sell there can be found at Wal-Mart or somewhere.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Whoopdeedo canada had this done years ago by law you can't get smokes at any pharm so all grocery store outlets with pharms you can't get smokes.

Really it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

CVS~~~ last thing I can imagine is to see Tobacco in a pharmacy!!

and we think they r a healthy nation!!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I just bought a pack at CVS today lol.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Just saw the new FDA new anti smoking PSA. It's is good that making sure teens don't try smoking. Very strong but still won't stop the smoking


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Im surprised America doesn't sell smokes at hospitals and doctors offices.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Noca said:


> Im surprised America doesn't sell smokes at hospitals and doctors offices.


They would but by law, smoking is prohibited and there is always a cop there at hospitals. They sell it everywhere. That is why I don't want kids because they will smoke just to be cool


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Just saw this NYT article about the new smoking adverts on UK TV. It has been banned for since 1950s but new ECigs are allowed due to the law being drafted in a time before E Cigs
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/18/b...return-to-british-tv-in-a-cloud-of-vapor.html


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I saw an ecig commercial on tv the other day.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

What does "Obama" mean?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I hope the drug stores don't stop selling my candy. The small packages are the cheapest there. Cheaper than the supermarket.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I miss the drugstores in LA. They sold really cheap gin there. For some reason in SF they only sold wine and beer even though the same state. I love drug stores. :heart


----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

Does anyone here vape? I started doing it recently, it's honestly helped me cut back drastically on smoking. I'm hoping it will help me completely quit. My husband has completely stopped smoking because of it.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hekate said:


> Does anyone here vape? I started doing it recently, it's honestly helped me cut back drastically on smoking. I'm hoping it will help me completely quit. My husband has completely stopped smoking because of it.


Great to hear that you are cutting down on smoking but remember that E Cigs do also contain nicotine. There also nicotine free version available but that widely sold. Glad to hear your husband has quit. Your health will get dramatically better because of your ending the smoking addiction.


----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

londonguy202 said:


> Great to hear that you are cutting down on smoking but remember that E Cigs do also contain nicotine. There also nicotine free version available but that widely sold. Glad to hear your husband has quiet. Your health will get dramatically better because of your ending the smoking addiction.


 Yes, that they do. However, my primary focus is not to inhale smoke and all the other gross chemicals that are in cigarettes. Vaping isn't quite like e cigs. They do offer 0mg nicotine flavors. The idea is to wean yourself off little by little, 21, 18, 16, 10 etc. Thank you for positive support though. It's much appreciated  I have already have so much more energy and my sense of taste and smell has amplified


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I hope the drug stores don't stop selling my candy. The small packages are the cheapest there. Cheaper than the supermarket.


 Actually, I noticed something last time I bought a candy bar at the grocery store.

I like dark chocolate so I often buy those endangered species bars (because they're some of the best ones I've found for a good price). Well, this time, I forgot to get one and they're in the back of the store. When I got to the front, I remembered and all they have there is the usual candy bars like Hershey.

Well, I don't know how long it's been this way because it's been a long time since I bought a Hershey bar but I noticed all the Hershey bars are now extremely thin, like a cracker. They still appear to be the same length and width but I know they used to be thicker.

So I decided to buy a 3 Musketeers bar (always liked them). I didn't notice right off but when I got to the car and started eating it, I could swear they're narrower than they used to be.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't know about that but the cadbury egg is waaaay smaller.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Actually, I noticed something last time I bought a candy bar at the grocery store.
> 
> I like dark chocolate so I often buy those endangered species bars (because they're some of the best ones I've found for a good price). Well, this time, I forgot to get one and they're in the back of the store. When I got to the front, I remembered and all they have there is the usual candy bars like Hershey.
> 
> ...


Maybe they are making them thinner and charging the same price because chocolate as a commodity is at an all time high. Iunno, I never eat chocolate anymore. Haven't really cared for it for years.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Noca said:


> Maybe they are making them thinner and charging the same price because chocolate as a commodity is at an all time high.


 Maybe. But I doubt it.

Let's say the price of cotton goes up. What do you think is going to happen when you go to buy a pair of pants?

1. They sell you half a pair of pants?

2. They raise the price of a pair of pants?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

komorikun said:


> I hope the drug stores don't stop selling my candy. The small packages are the cheapest there. Cheaper than the supermarket.


I'm on a diet. Damn you! :mum

:b


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Why the hell would a pharmacy sell tobacco anyways wtf man.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Noll said:


> Why the hell would a pharmacy sell tobacco anyways wtf man.


That is a question i have asked ever since I moved to America. In the UK like the rest of Europe, Boots and other independent pharmacies only sell medicine and medical supplies. No booze, cigs or any candy. It just crazy here in America. Tobacco products, candy and booze available everywhere. That is why I really dont want kids because they will start smoking just to fit in.


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

I don't know how CVS cigarettes sales worked, but when I worked at the wine/liquor store, we didn't profit on the cigarette sales directly, it was a contract I think. I bet whatever loss CVS will take from cigarette sales will at least be made up by the publicity.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

apedosmil said:


> I don't know how CVS cigarettes sales worked, but when I worked at the wine/liquor store, we didn't profit on the cigarette sales directly, it was a contract I think. I bet whatever loss CVS will take from cigarette sales will at least be made up by the publicity.


When I owned a convenience store, We had a contract with the tobacco companies. We made money from cigs. The reps are so pushy and brainwashed thinking smoking is cool and encouraging them everyone to buy it

but as a non smoker, all I see is another lung cancer patient. box, soft ,smokeless, It just never ends. I worked in the back doing database update for the cash register. All I see is an increase of lung cancer and smoking addiction.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> Whoopdeedo canada had this done years ago by law you can't get smokes at any pharm so all grocery store outlets with pharms you can't get smokes.
> 
> Really it doesn't mean anything.


People just buy them in bulk from reservations here anyway.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hekate said:


> Yes, that they do. However, my primary focus is not to inhale smoke and all the other gross chemicals that are in cigarettes. Vaping isn't quite like e cigs. They do offer 0mg nicotine flavors. The idea is to wean yourself off little by little, 21, 18, 16, 10 etc. Thank you for positive support though. It's much appreciated  I have already have so much more energy and my sense of taste and smell has amplified


Thanks for the response, I do see what you say, It is easier to wean yourself off with vaping with products that contain 21,18,16,10 and then 0g. I do hope you able to quit tobacco complete.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

londonguy202 said:


> That is a question i have asked ever since I moved to America. In the UK like the rest of Europe, Boots and other independent pharmacies only sell medicine and medical supplies. No booze, cigs or any candy. It just crazy here in America. Tobacco products, candy and booze available everywhere. That is why I really dont want kids because they will start smoking just to fit in.


Yeah I thought pharmacies were supposed to have things that were medicine-ish. Maybe not I guess. If you wanna get supersubjective and technical I guess you could call alcohol and tobacco medicine though...


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Noll said:


> Maybe not I guess. If you wanna get supersubjective and technical I guess you could call alcohol and tobacco medicine though...


Yeah, lol, maybe that is why I see people buy 16 pack or 18 pack of beers. There was even a robbery in Dallas. They went into a gas station at the middle of the night to steal .....beer. 16pk of bud light. 
http://www.khou.com/news/local/Man-...e-area-gas-station-steals-beer-245946141.html

I used to never drink because of my weak health and being born early, but after living here, I just drank beer and hated it. Now I just want to try some wine. I can only handle one beer due to the taste.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

londonguy202 said:


> Yeah, lol, maybe that is why I see people buy 16 pack or 18 pack of beers. There was even a robbery in Dallas. They went into a gas station at the middle of the night to steal .....beer. 16pk of bud light.
> http://www.khou.com/news/local/Man-...e-area-gas-station-steals-beer-245946141.html
> 
> I used to never drink because of my weak health and being born early, but after living here, I just drank beer and hated it. Now I just want to try some wine. I can only handle one beer due to the taste.


Beer is my favorite.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

londonguy202 said:


> That is a question i have asked ever since I moved to America. In the UK like the rest of Europe, Boots and other independent pharmacies only sell medicine and medical supplies. No booze, cigs or any candy. It just crazy here in America. Tobacco products, candy and booze available everywhere. That is why I really dont want kids because they will start smoking just to fit in.


It sounds like pharmacies in Europe are very different than American ones. The USA has been getting better on decreasing their tobacco consumption over the decades.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

londonguy202 said:


> but as a non smoker, all I see is another lung cancer patient.


 You must be very proud of yourself. I have little doubt that C. Everett Koop would pin an Abraham Lincoln lookalike medal on your chest for having the sack to see smokers as lung cancer patients.

In fact, I cannot help but congratulate you on your gift for stating the obvious. This has not been seen since the guy who came up with the warning label for the cigarette pack that tells you exactly what you already know.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> In fact, I cannot help but congratulate you on your gift for stating the obvious. This has not been seen since the guy who came up with the _warning label for the cigarette pack_ that tells you exactly what you already know.


What warning label, the labels here are so small and not as graphic as the ones in the UK, but there no point because people who smoke and use tobacco will not stop thanks to the ecigs and if they do it will take long long time


----------

